# CPT for Excision of scar endometriosis



## vinothbpt99 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi

I am not able to find the cpt code for Excision of scar endometriosis(not by laparoscopy) for cesarean patient.please help me, can code 58999(unlisted) ?.

Thank you.
Vinoth.


----------



## Cmama12 (Sep 2, 2016)

Without seeing the note, I'd say have a look at the complex repair codes - these cover scar revision.  The comparison code we use for our lap revision of c-section scar is 13160.   Check that one out as well.


----------

